# 2011 Detroit Auto Show Coverage



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

North America's premiere auto show is set to return to its former glory in 2011 with an extensive list of debuts and a rejuvenated U.S. auto sector, including domestic automakers. Major unveilings will include the BMW 1 Series M Coupe, Hyundai Veloster, Chrysler 300, Volkswagen's new mid-size replacement for the Passat, a Honda Civic Concept, MINI Paceman concept, the next Ford Escape and the Prius MPV.

Check back for breaking updates with coverage from the *Detroit Auto Show* starting on *January 10th*.


----------



## Erwine (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi,
i have attended the show and was amazing and full of joys. US Auto sector including domestic auto makers participate in it with heart.


----------

